# Le Mans 2011



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fabulous time - just got some sleep after getting back (who closes the M20 on the weekend of Le Mans returns really!?)

A huge thank you to Nissan who invited us into the Signatech Nissan Hospitality suite at the Dunlop curves - fabulous view of race start and made the weekend utterly fantastic. Big thanks to David Hanna (who some of you met at GT1) and Andy Connell for hosting and even better news that a Nissan powered Zytek won LMP2 class and the Signatech Nissan came in second place in LMP2 so I think we can say when GTROC turn up to race events Nissan win......!

It was my first time at Le Mans and it was incredible - petrol head heaven and already booked in next year to diary. All the best to Alan McNish and, of course, Mike Rockenfeller in recovering - we were in silence at the second crash - huge respect to the Audi designers to withstand a 220 MPH + crash and be able to get out.

Anyone up for full GTROC camp site event and convoy next year perhaps?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Fabulous time - just got some sleep after getting back (who closes the M20 on the weekend of Le Mans returns really!?)
> 
> A huge thank you to Nissan who invited us into the Signatech Nissan Hospitality suite at the Dunlop curves - fabulous view of race start and made the weekend utterly fantastic. Big thanks to David Hanna (who some of you met at GT1) and Andy Connell for hosting and even better news that a Nissan powered Zytek won LMP2 class and the Signatech Nissan came in second place in LMP2 so I think we can say when GTROC turn up to race events Nissan win......!
> 
> ...


Rog, what are the dates for 2012? & yes put me down for that as it's now close to the top of my to do list as i've never yet been to Le Mans:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

It's usually the second weekend of June, round about the 12-14th each year.
So gutted I missed it again this year! Still 8 out of the last 10 years isnt bad!

bob


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah many congrats to the two Nissans (easy to overlook with all the other excitement in the other classes).

Especially amazing that Lucas Ordenez was in the 2nd place team having only been racing on a PS3 until 3 years ago! :bowdown1:

Fantastic justification for Nissan's GT Academy programme.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fabulous Stag Party stickered up!










With the convoy - two bans and two 750Euro fines later










My number plate!!!! He would have taken £100K for it apparently ;-(










Nicer than camping!



















Mmmm crepes










View from hospitality ......and some branding!










and inside.










Keeping us up to date.










Robbie J and I were actually trying to buy a pair of these after asking a man if we could take photos of his shoes.....odd things happen at Le Mans.










It is like that episode of friends with Joey in all his Porsche gear.










And some racing!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

This year was probably the best year in the 11 years I've been going. The race really came down to the wire. Was good to see Nissan powered cars take 1st and 2nd in class.

I was about 30 meters away from the point where Allan McNish crashed - really shocking to see first hand.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Rog, what are the dates for 2012? & yes put me down for that as it's now close to the top of my to do list as i've never yet been to Le Mans:thumbsup:


9th and 10th next year. I was thinking of looking into the possibility of organising something if enough interest (and people willing to put money where mouth is)

Imagine a campsite with 240z right through to R35 MY12 all parked up with GTROC tents and BBQ area in the centre....

I have a dream......


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I will get some pic's up and put it in the news section as its good for all nissans  just got nome myself...

get fun


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> 9th and 10th next year. I was thinking of looking into the possibility of organising something if enough interest (and people willing to put money where mouth is)
> 
> Imagine a campsite with 240z right through to R35 MY12 all parked up with GTROC tents and BBQ area in the centre....
> 
> I have a dream......


Stick me down for it....never been and on the 'must do' list....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Great performance by Nissan, coming 1st and 2nd in class; this is some achievement in a race where half the cars don't finish

Not always plain sailing though, and I still remember the heart-stopping moment the number 26 Nissan ground to a halt out on the circuit after 20 hours, and we thought it was all over....................... but then the driver got it going again :clap:

Low points; peugeot cheating:chairshot and revengee of the merguez sausage:shy:

Oh and I still love the noise of the Vettes

Rockenfeller and McNish are lucky boys


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I will get some pic's up and put it in the news section as its good for all nissans  just got nome myself...
> 
> get fun


Good point - Mod could we move this to a general news thread (not sure where best place would be - apres event chat maybe??)

Cheers


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> 9th and 10th next year. I was thinking of looking into the possibility of organising something if enough interest (and people willing to put money where mouth is)
> 
> Imagine a campsite with 240z right through to R35 MY12 all parked up with GTROC tents and BBQ area in the centre....
> 
> I have a dream......


I could be in that dream Defo gonna go next year:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> I will get some pic's up and put it in the news section as its good for all nissans  just got nome myself...
> 
> get fun


On the booze a bit early tonight Robbie? Or using a new smartphone?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mmmm I'm very interested too.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Mmmm I'm very interested too.


Leave it with me then - Awards dinner organising to get out of the way first!


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I want to go next year, The people organising our trip this year messed it up and we ended up getting a refund :-(


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Jaw_F430 said:


> I want to go next year, The people organising our trip this year messed it up and we ended up getting a refund :-(


Christ - no pressure then - so I make that 5 people already up for it - I am sure tons of 32-34 owners (especially R33 Le Mans edition car) would want to come too.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rog, is this the kind of event that we discussed at the SGM?

Nissan being kind enough to "add some value" maybe with some VIP type stuff?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Rog, is this the kind of event that we discussed at the SGM?
> 
> Nissan being kind enough to "add some value" maybe with some VIP type stuff?


One would hope so! They were kind enough to invite Robbie, Ed and I into the hospitality this year which made the event! We have a few ideas and will be being discussed over next few weeks. I can't obviously comment on what they might be able to do for the owners but we had some thoughts.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Well, there's a year of grovelling ahead....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Well, there's a year of grovelling ahead....


actually I think we just need a plan, some critical mass and firm commitment to attend

it is a mega event and drive down is just the best.

much GTR loving to be had too; loads of people from BMW Motorsport and PR were staying at my hotel and they loved the GTR big time; priceless


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great time at le mans, bar the projector, PS3 and sound system getting nicked on Saturday night!!! Great race, amazing that after 24hours some 18 odd seconds seperated 1sta nd 2nd place!

Great to meet you Robbie, tried popping over a few times but you guys must have been trackside!

A year to recover until next year 

N.B. 600bhp still isn't enough to get you to your return Ferry on time  ...... need A) Bigger fuel tank B) More power


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

more info and pic's here from Le Mans... great year this time

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/152685-nissan-win-lmp2-le-mans-2011-a.html#post1476417

eg


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm up for the GTROC Le Man's event aswell  - that is such a great spot for Nissan to have and an awesome place to watch the race from that you guy's were at!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Leaf Racer









Concept for the 370 replacement?









The no. 41 car garage LMP2 winner









The no. 26 car nose in its garage









I was taking a picture of the clock! really I was









Drivers Parade









Drivers Parade distractions, look at the guy's face in the middle









26 car drivers Mailleux/Ordonez/Ayari

We where very lucky, after speaking to Nissan at the Silverstone event we where offered limited hospitality for 3 sets, never before have I had such posh treatment at Le Mans.....









That playstation chappie talking to a guy with a ferret down his pants









My better half is made for corprate hospitality 









Race start from the granstands









No. 41 on track early on, sorry about the pic's only a pocket camera...









No. 26 on track









Audi before its shunt at night









No. 41 now in second, it had the placement lights on the side unlike the 26 car









stop on a safety car, the 26 had 2 puctures that lost it the laps so 41 could win the class









hydrogen powered racer, chrome wrap









more









GTR underpants next?










the Nissan stand, they had version of the 26 car on the stand, corp hospitality was with the Signatech team as well

the new black is black according to nissan










its in second now but no lights on the side










the end... they raced to the end as it was so close between LMP1s


















Champers in the stands









No.2 race winner









Nissan 1,2 


















Nissan's Signatech looking from the Dunlop bridge, great location..


----------



## Humate (Jun 15, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> With the convoy - two bans and two 750Euro fines later


Ouch - what in a what? They didn't seriously close the M20 Monday?! We were quite lucky then - rolled out of Dover about 9:30pm BST.

Great pics - especially of the podium Robbie. Got home about 1:30am Tuesday after dropping Cris off. About to go and clean the car - including of course a vigorous polishing of those Millteks! 

Clarkie


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Humate said:


> Ouch - what in a what? They didn't seriously close the M20 Monday?! We were quite lucky then - rolled out of Dover about 9:30pm BST.
> 
> Great pics - especially of the podium Robbie. Got home about 1:30am Tuesday after dropping Cris off. About to go and clean the car - including of course a vigorous polishing of those Millteks!
> 
> Clarkie


M20 was clear as we rolled off the Ferry 5pm Monday.....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

likewise about the sametime


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Some of the very few photos i managed to remember to take......

Our interpretation of a beer mountain....
















Really liked the look of this, shame it still has that gutless Bimmer V8 and not something a little more muscle like the AMGs manage!


----------



## Bub (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi everybody. I m Bruno, from France, i meet you in the Nissan VIP Room
It was really a good good Week end, I have many pict of this wonderful week end too 
I was very pleased to meet the Gtroc members, as we talk i hope we could see and meet for different meeting. We hadn't the time to take a beer so i hope we could do it for a next meeting 
I will come back as i told you, for the next Nissan Sports Cars Days In france


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey ! Roger

Surely must have been fun !!!

Count me in for next year for sure and maybe a friend might join too. We should get a big GTROC group together...

Happy planning and you should get hold of accomodation before its too late....

If you need help then just give me a shout

Ciao


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Geetak Bhalla said:


> Hey ! Roger
> 
> Surely must have been fun !!!
> 
> ...


You may come to regret that offer haha! Will keep you posted - PM me when you free to chat.


----------

